# Problème Batterie ou chargeur sur ASUS ZenBook UX31A



## johnhense (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, je suis possesseur d'un ASUS ZenBook UX31A *depuis maintenant presque un an, sans avoir aucuns problèmes dessus!*

  Cependant il fallait bien que ça arrive un jour, et hier était le jour J:*


Voilà presque une semaine que mon ordinateur m'indique que la batterie atteignait la fin de sa durée de vie, et qu'il fallait songer à la remplacer. n'ayant jamais eu ce genre de problèmes auparavant, j'ai tout simplement ignoré l'avertissement... Malheureusement, hier soir et arrivé ce qui devait arriver, Mon ordinateur, bien que sous charge secteur, se déchargait, jusqu'au niveau critique où la mise en veille s'est activée toute seule. J'ai donc vérifié l'état du chargeur, et j'ai remarqué qu'aucu voyant n'était allumé; ce qui pourrait amener une nouvelle hypothèse, qui serait que ce n'est pas la batterie qui sois défectueuse, mais le chargeur lui même... Cependant n'étant sur de rien, je m'adresse à vous, et vous demande d'étudier mon problème si vous le pouvez, car je suis dans une situation peu commode, il me reste certes mon PC ASUS ZenBook UX31A de bureau, mais j'utilisais mon portable pour mon travail, ce qui va gravement m'handicaper...*


Je me suis quelque peu renseigné sur le site officiel de Asus, cependant je trouve qu'il est très mal fait, et ne comprends rien à son fonctionnement, ni si la remise en état de la batterie est comprise dans la garantie...*


Voilà, merci encore de m'aider, je me tiens à votre entière disposition pour plus de détails qui pourrait vous aider à trouver la solution à mon Asus ZenBook UX31A batterie problème!


----------

